# Eiszett anti insect and pre cleaner? - Can you get this in bulk form?



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

bigger than the 500ml bottles


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

You can get 'Pre-cleaner and Anti-Insect Plus' in 25l containers, and 'Anti-Insect' in 10l containers.

Ben


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im waiting for an email back from Einszett as to the costs....


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks johnny


----------

